# Post-traumatic stress disorder surges among Canadian veterans



## RackMaster (Feb 29, 2008)

I was wondering when something like this was going to be released and it does not surprise me at all.  As for the ambitious plan to increase the number of mental health staff, it's one thing to plan but I don't know if they'll find the people to fill the positions. 



> *Post-traumatic stress disorder surges among Canadian veterans*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, February 29, 2008 | 10:10 AM ET   *
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't know if our US and Coalition member's Hospitals and Service Hospitals were prepared for the number of PTSD type injuries.

Medical technology has increased, expecially in trauma related treatment, that most of the soldiers surviving huge traumatic wounds would have died in prior conflicts.  A result is a larger number of wounded vs KIA.  Then we have to have the medical infrastructure to treat all the survivors..  We're not there yet.  Hope we get there soon... very soon..

just my .02


----------



## AWP (Feb 29, 2008)

I've actually met people that think that PTSD is bullshit. Until I was shot at I thought the same thing. Now? Injuries aren't just flesh and blood, never were. You go to war with the whole of your body so it stands to reason that parts of it can be dinged.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 29, 2008)

I've actually heard that even a lot of our senior ranking medical staff don't believe in it, even some in the mental health profession.  :uhh:


----------

